
Hacking Famous Street Artist Banksy Fake Store with Bash and Varanid - minermansion
https://medium.com/@benichmt1/hacking-a-banksy-with-bash-and-varanid-a21422f96019
======
wolframio
Nice use of ripgrep (aka. rg or recursive grep) the best tool to grep today.

